# ayuda con compra.



## luiisxD (May 16, 2011)

bueno aquiotra ves pidiendo su ayuda, ahora con la compra de mi primer bafle, lo quero para un bajo electrico (con su respectivo ampli), quisiera me dijeran cual bafle me recomiendan estoy entre un peavey, y uno echizo tipo rebote. les paso los links

http://tlaquepaque.anumex.com/anuncio/bafle-o-rebote/1872422
http://www.anumex.com/anuncio/bafle-pavey/2211703

bueno como tercera opcion seria armar mi propio bafle, pero como estos estan en mi rango (no mas de 1800mx) me parecen buena opcion.

saludos


----------



## Tacatomon (May 16, 2011)

Para un bajo eléctrico, se necesita unas buenas frecuencias medias Bajas, cosa que el Horn no puede. Le voy más al SP-2G de Peavey. Verifica muy bien que el altavoz no esté reparado y que el driver tampoco. Si es así será una buena compra.

Saludos!


----------



## luiisxD (May 16, 2011)

Tacatomon dijo:


> Para un bajo eléctrico, se necesita unas buenas frecuencias medias Bajas, cosa que el Horn no puede. Le voy más al SP-2G de Peavey. Verifica muy bien que el altavoz no esté reparado y que el driver tampoco. Si es así será una buena compra.
> 
> Saludos!



gracias, tambien me gusta mas, pero por lo del precio me la pensava por el otro, pero creo que estirare mi presupuesto para comprarlo.
por cierto como ves la idea de armarlo yo, seria comprando un cajon y yo escojer bocinas, cres que convenga y que tipo de cajon me recomiendas.


----------



## Tacatomon (May 16, 2011)

Un cajón para Bajo eléctrico puede ser muuuuy variado.
http://www.samsontech.com/products/productpage.cfm?prodID=33&brandID=3

Normalmente son Bafles Reflex Sencillos. Con Woofers que pueden extender su frecuencia hasta unos 3Khz acompañados de un driver pequeño para ayudar a escuchar perfectamente los tintes finos de las cuerdas más altas.

Realmente. Puede hacer el cajón y le va a salir una nada. Lo caro va a ser el altavoz (O los altavoces), por que no puede ser cualquier altavoz chafón de los que andan por ahí. Más gasto si el diseño es multi-vía.
Yo quiero hacerme de un bajo eléctrico, y su correspondiente gabinete. Como primerisima Opción.

http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=290-578

Aunque me llama mas la atención tener varios altavoces, en fin. Ese tiene un precio de unos 3200 varos y es de 15".

En fin. Con ese bafle que vas a adquirir, vas bien. Se va a escuchar.


----------



## luiisxD (May 16, 2011)

Tacatomon dijo:


> Un cajón para Bajo eléctrico puede ser muuuuy variado.
> http://www.samsontech.com/products/productpage.cfm?prodID=33&brandID=3
> 
> Normalmente son Bafles Reflex Sencillos. Con Woofers que pueden extender su frecuencia hasta unos 3Khz acompañados de un driver pequeño para ayudar a escuchar perfectamente los tintes finos de las cuerdas más altas.
> ...



gracias denuevo, creo que esta decidido amenos que me salga un combo barato. pero me llama mas la atencion un bafle por que me gustaria hacer mi propio ampli.


----------



## Tacatomon (May 16, 2011)

Perfecto compatriota. Suerte y éxito en su compra.
No se olvide de algunas fotos.

Saludos!!!


----------



## ORUZ (May 16, 2011)

estoy de acuerdo con Tacatomon suerte.


----------



## pacuro (May 18, 2011)

saludos a todos los maestros del foro.soy relativamente nuevo en estos temas ya que soy de la vieja escuela,en donde antiguamente tenias que improvisar para poder tener un buen sonido en tus amplificaciones(era dj). 
quisiera fabricar mis propias cajas de 2 vías ,ya que es algo que nunca realice  y ahora cuento con algo de dinero para hacerlo es mas un sueño de tener algo hecho con tus propias manos.
mi consulta es referente a que driver y de cuanta potencia debería ponerle a las cajas , ya que estas contaran con parlantes eminence kappa pro12-a de 500w .
por lo que he leído y buscado en los foros se que se tiene que tener mucho en cuenta,ya sea para la medición de las cajas,crossover etc. pero estoy en eso.
de antemano gracias por la ayuda que pudiesen prestar.
pd: adjunto link de parlantes.
http://www.eminence.com/speakers/speaker-detail/?model=Kappa_Pro_12A


----------



## Troglodita (May 18, 2011)

El altavoz que pones en el link es de 500 vatios. ¿Las cajas que quieres hacer son para el equipo de música de tu casa?. Si es así yo buscaría el altavoz de graves de mucha menos potencia. Si es para un local o discoteca montaría el altavoz de graves en una caja sólo para graves, no de 2 vías, con su amplificador esclusivo conectado a un crossover activo trabajando sólo en graves.


----------



## AntonioAA (May 18, 2011)

pacuro: no soy "maestro" precisamente .. pero trato de ayudarte. Por el parlante que has elegido y por tus antecedentes de dj , evidentemente va a ser para un uso casi profesional , es un parlante de alto rendimiento , quizas no para HiFi de hogar.
Deberias "moverlo" con al menos 300 w en cuanto a amplificador . 
La curva de respuesta que muestran indica que seria ideal cortarlo a 2KHz . A partir de ahi deberia funcionar tu driver . Yo elegiria uno que funcione correctamente por debajo de esa frecuencia.( algunos lo hacen desde 800Hz he visto ) . Si el parlante tiene 97dB de rendimiento , debe tener al menos ese rendimiento o mas , ya que atenuarlo es lo mas facil.
Debes calcular los filtros que necesitas con alguno de los tantos programas que hay para ello .
Lo mas importante es que construyas o busques la caja apropiada de acuerdo a los parametros de dicho parlante , fijate que el proveedor no tenga una sugerencia . 
Aqui en el foro hay abundante informacion sobre calculo de las mismas.
Dadas las potencias que soporta el parlante , yo personalmente usaria bi-amplificacion , con filtro activo , que trae ventajas y te permite manejar parlante y driver a tu gusto .
Espero te sirva y no te confunda mas.


----------



## pacuro (May 19, 2011)

gracias troglodita las cajas van a ser amplificadas con un power crown lps2500 de 550w por canal a 8ohm.

gracias antonioaa me quedo mucho mas claro el asunto del driver, ya no trabajo como dj pero tengo mi pequeño cuarto con mis maquinitas en donde doy rienda suelta a mis mesclas (siempre y cuando mi sra no se enoje por la bulla jejejeje).
voy a ocupar el program. winISD. a ver como andamos por ahy.
gracias totales.


----------



## razorclaus (May 30, 2011)

Pero siempre llegando tarde a la discusion, esta es una muy buena opcion para un ampli para bajo.
http://construyasuvideorockola.com/proy_prebass.php
Tambien lo encontras aqui por el foro, en cuanto a la caja, como dijo tacatomon es una simple caja bass reflex y con el woofer eminence o celestion un cañon, pero por si elejis otro parlante tene en cuenta las siguientes caracteristicas: resp frec 40-4khz mas de 90db sensivilidad frec resonancia 50hz y unos 200wats rms, esto mas o menos a ojo para que te orientes . La mejor conbinacíon seria con dos cajas una de 15 y otra de 4 por 10 u 8 pulgadas, mejor 10 (caja de agudos) , algunas configuraciones les agregan tambien driver fenolico de medios.


----------



## luiisxD (May 30, 2011)

razorclaus dijo:


> Pero siempre llegando tarde a la discusion, esta es una muy buena opcion para un ampli para bajo.
> http://construyasuvideorockola.com/proy_prebass.php
> Tambien lo encontras aqui por el foro, en cuanto a la caja, como dijo tacatomon es una simple caja bass reflex y con el woofer eminence o celestion un cañon, pero por si elejis otro parlante tene en cuenta las siguientes caracteristicas: resp frec 40-4khz mas de 90db sensivilidad frec resonancia 50hz y unos 200wats rms, esto mas o menos a ojo para que te orientes . La mejor conbinacíon seria con dos cajas una de 15 y otra de 4 por 10 u 8 pulgadas, mejor 10 (caja de agudos) , algunas configuraciones les agregan tambien driver fenolico de medios.



pues no fue tarde , prolongue mi compra ya que el bafle llo ocupava para una tocada que ya paso y tengo tiempo de buscar otros, estaba pensando en meter estas bocinas que opinas
http://coibaimport.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=25_88_27_66&products_id=256

o si no meter dos de estas
http://coibaimport.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=25_88_27_66&products_id=248

creo que por relacion tamaño potencia me queda mejor la primera, pero no se si rindan mas dos de las otras, que recomiendas, alguna otra marca economicona, te comento que esas valen 900 y 400 respectivamente, que es masomenos lo que quiero gastar.
saludos y gracias por ayudar


----------



## razorclaus (May 31, 2011)

Que oprotuno. Que tal luiis, a mi entender esos parlante que elejiste no me parecen los apropiados son mas para sonido que instrumento, como andar ban a andar seguro, pero tene en cuente que el bajo tambien tiene  frecuencias altas 2500hz -10db estamos muy bajos fijate en parlantes mas especificos primero que alcanzan minimo 4000hz, y como te comente antes algunos le incorporan caja de agudos para reforzar altas frecuencias. El caso en definitiva depende mas que nada del tipo de musica que toques o lo que te guste en lo personal conseguir.
_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-111671651-eminence-15a-parlante-de-15-pulgadas-y-400-watts-rms-_JM_
En cuanto a meterle dos mmm nose, me parece que te gusta mucho el extremo bajo, mi preferencia seria uno solo de 15" bueno" y la caja de agudos, pero bue es solo mi gusto. Espero te sirva, saludos desde Argentina.


----------



## luiisxD (May 31, 2011)

razorclaus dijo:


> Que oprotuno. Que tal luiis, a mi entender esos parlante que elejiste no me parecen los apropiados son mas para sonido que instrumento, como andar ban a andar seguro, pero tene en cuente que el bajo tambien tiene  frecuencias altas 2500hz -10db estamos muy bajos fijate en parlantes mas especificos primero que alcanzan minimo 4000hz, y como te comente antes algunos le incorporan caja de agudos para reforzar altas frecuencias. El caso en definitiva depende mas que nada del tipo de musica que toques o lo que te guste en lo personal conseguir.
> _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-111671651-eminence-15a-parlante-de-15-pulgadas-y-400-watts-rms-_JM_
> En cuanto a meterle dos mmm nose, me parece que te gusta mucho el extremo bajo, mi preferencia seria uno solo de 15" bueno" y la caja de agudos, pero bue es solo mi gusto. Espero te sirva, saludos desde Argentina.



creo que si ahorrare un poco mas para hacerme de unas aminence o black widow, para los agudos los planeos meter en cajoenes de estos
http://www.anumex.com/ad.jsp?id=1821704

me da el par en 500 pesos unos 40 dollares y me los da con los agudos,
gracias y animo!!


----------

